# ODU Magazine - online



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Here is a pretty nice online magazine and it's not all about bass fishing. :thumbup:

http://www.odumagazine.com/Magazines/ODUFeb2012/


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for the post fishwalton. I seen Lake Talquin under top crappie lakes in Florida :thumbsup:


----------



## ZPFishHunt (Apr 27, 2012)

Fishwalton just signed up for the forum after finding your post on ODU. Great forum. I was search for magazine's and found you both. Timely as well. Heading to the Niceville with the whaler for some retirement fishing on Monday three day drive and staying two weeks. Found that ODU a good read. They have a new magazine you didn't mention: http://www.odumagazine.com/Magazines/ODUApr2012/mobile/index.html


----------



## WSchwarz (Jul 2, 2012)

Fishwalton, Just came across your posting about my (co-own) magazine ODU Magazine. Thanks for the great words. We try hard to make sure we cover all species. Our team will be in Florida week after next for the ICAST show in Orlando. So we are off to enjoy some of your local fishing I hope.

Bill

-- 
William Schwarz 
Assistant Editor and VP Marketing 
ODU Magazine 
North America's Largest 100% Digital Fishing Magazine 
http://www.odumagazine.com/ 
http://www.odumagazine.com/fishingnews/ 
http://www.odumagazine.com/huntingnews/


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I just received the July issue a few days ago and thoroughly enjoyed it. Always look forward to each issue. It's well designed and full of interesting information, even for an old timer like me.
Hope you enjoy your visit to central FL and have time to do some fishing down there. Better bring an air conditioned suit or at least one of those novelty caps with a solar power fan. it's hot as hadies down here in the FL panhandle, and maybe even hotter in Orlando.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I forgot to mention what I like most about ODU Magazine is the variety of articles. Bass fishing is just fine and obviously 'the' big one ofthe bunch', but there are millions of anglers who just enjoy fishing the variety. Your magazine serves that nitch very well.


----------



## WSchwarz (Jul 2, 2012)

Fishwalton,

We want to keep the main editions multi-species and eventually we will do species specific special editions, luke bass, stripers, toothy critters, panfish etc.

If there is anything ODU can do to help the forum, keep us in mind. Thanks

Bill
-- 
William Schwarz 
Assistant Editor and VP Marketing 
ODU Magazine 
North America's Largest 100% Digital Fishing Magazine 
http://www.odumagazine.com/ 
http://www.odumagazine.com/fishingnews/ 
http://www.odumagazine.com/huntingnews/


----------

